# Assassin's Creed [Michael Fassbender, 2015]



## Velocity (May 17, 2013)

There's not much information besides the fact Michael Fassbender will presumably play Desmond Miles and that it'll be out May 22nd, 2015. I'll update when we get moar information.


----------



## Suzuku (May 17, 2013)

I'll believe it when I see it. Good choice in Fassbender though.

Avengers 2 comes out the beginning of May, but it should be well into its BO run by the time this comes out. That said, Star Wars and Finding Dory both come out that summer, and Justice League may as well. If this get sandwiched between any one of those it's almost guaranteed to fail.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2013)

Oh Assassin's Creed.  This is a terrible idea.  It will never work.  The plot is too complicated and the film would be too inaccessible for non-fans. Wait.  Did you say Fassbender?


----------



## Suzuku (May 17, 2013)

You know they don't have to make the movie exactly like the games right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2013)

I would watch Fassbender's shitbowl, Ofcourse I'm watching this.


----------



## Suzuku (May 17, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Good choice in Fassbender though.
> 
> Avengers 2 comes out the beginning of May, but it should be well into its BO run by the time this comes out. That said, Star Wars and Finding Dory both come out that summer, and Justice League may as well. If this get sandwiched between any one of those it's almost guaranteed to fail.


I forgot about Avatar 2. This is going to have a very hard time being successful in the summer. They should have released it in March or April with less competition. This is almost suicide.


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2013)

That live action mini they did for 2 was pretty decent.

I think the series can work on the big screen.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2013)

Rukia, this is old news.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 18, 2013)

I cant wait for his costume to disappoint us all


----------



## TylerDurden (May 18, 2013)

One of these days we're gonna get trolled and Fassbender will only play Desmond instead


----------



## Mako (May 18, 2013)

My expectations for an AC movie will be low.


----------



## αshɘs (May 18, 2013)

Not sure this is going to work out. Ubisoft will also make a Splinter Cell movie starring Tom Hardy.


----------



## Roman (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Palpatine (May 19, 2013)

I...suppose I can see this being a good movie.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Good thing about making AC movies, they can always change the actor for Desmond since his fucking face changed every game.


----------



## Fassy (Jun 14, 2013)

As much has I love Michael Fassbender, the fact they whitewashed the main character of the series is very disappointing. My expectations are low enough as it is. Altair being the first ancestor we play with is Arabic and throughout the games you see (with the exception of Connor whose features are less like Desmond's) that Ezio and Altair look like Desmond. Michael is a great actor, but they could have chosen a person who looks more Arabic or Italian unless they are only creating a new character and sort of following the premise of the AC franchise. 

If they ever get to Connor, I expect a Native American actor to play his role.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 29, 2014)

Justin Kurzel directing


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 30, 2014)

Do they really have to bring Desmond here aswell.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 3, 2014)

ill probably watch this just for michael fassbender tbh 

he is too hot to not watch on the big screen. it'd be terrible to not take advantage of that.


----------



## Bender (May 4, 2014)

@Rukia

Someone's a hater. 

I'm pumped for this. : hurr


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Psychic (Jun 7, 2015)

Got some really good actors, Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard.


----------



## Violence (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't think it's gonna be a good idea...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2015)

boycotting


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2015)

Why does the title still have this as coming out in 2015?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 8, 2015)

I have to see Macbeth in order to be excited for this movie since it's the same director (and same actors).



Mider T said:


> Why does the title still have this as coming out in 2015?



They probably anticipated to be released in 2015 back in 2013 but had to change the date.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> boycotting



On what grounds?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2015)

on the grounds of a white dude playin someone named Alta?r Ibn La'Ahad


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> on the grounds of a white dude playin someone named Alta?r Ibn La'Ahad



It's okay Stunna. It's Michael Assbender. He's cool.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> on the grounds of a white dude playin someone named Alta?r Ibn La'Ahad



Would you boycott it if it was black dude playing someone named Alta?r Ibn La'Ahad? 

For real doe, there are "white" people in the Levant.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2015)

did Altair need to be played by a white guy tho?


and I dunno, Han...I dunno


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah, I'm with you on this, Stunna..

I wasn't going to pay to watch this in the first place; but i'm still with you


----------



## Harbour (Jun 8, 2015)

id say all assassins from AC should be played by white dudes. its canon after all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

Harbour said:


> id say all assassins from AC should be played by white dudes. its canon after all.


even the black ones?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2015)

Michael Fassbender likes working with Marion Cotillard I guess.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2015)

I guess videogames will be the new comic book movies soon enough


----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> did Altair need to be played by a white guy tho?



Shut the fuck up Stunna

Syrians are white

Alta?r is white


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

lol, no he wasn't


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 8, 2015)

all ya'll are fucking white 

i dont give a crap if the guy was supposed to be black or asian, michael fassbender is michael fucking fassbender and i will watch that fucking sexy ass on the big screen


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2015)

lol no we're not


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 9, 2015)

This isn't going to be good...

Regardless of the color of the actors' skin.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

I'mma be straight up--Cotilard tempts me


----------



## Ae (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'mma be straight up--Cotilard tempts me



Anything with a woman tempts you


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

that post doesn't make sense


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2015)

You guys are soo choosy. Michael will be ass bending the bad guys in three places and will tear them a new one. Shit will be tight


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2015)

> This character and story were created specifically for the film and it will have a connection to the game series, but the creators chose telling a new story rather than retelling a pre-existing one. Here's the official synopsis:
> 
> Through a revolutionary technology that unlocks his genetic memories, Callum Lynch (Michael Fassbender) experiences the adventures of his ancestor, Aguilar, in 15th Century Spain. Callum discovers he is descended from a mysterious secret society, the Assassins, and amasses incredible knowledge and skills to take on the oppressive and powerful Templar organization in the present day.
> 
> ASSASSIN’S CREED stars Academy Award? nominee Michael Fassbender (X-Men: Days of Future Past, 12 Years a Slave) and Academy Award winner Marion Cotillard (The Dark Knight Rises, La Vie en Rose). The film is directed by Justin Kurzel (Snowtown, Macbeth); produced by New Regency, Ubisoft Motion Pictures, DMC Films and Kennedy/Marshall; co-financed by RatPac Entertainment and Alpha Pictures; and distributed by 20th Century Fox. ASSASSIN’S CREED opens in theaters worldwide on December 21st, 2016.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2015)

Meh okay then.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 28, 2015)

Only thing I'm worried about is everything besides Fassbender. Fassbender is perfect .


----------



## Legend (Dec 28, 2015)

Hidden Blade Kill better be in the trailer


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 29, 2015)

Shame the wall scribblings aren't the crazy type from AC1.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2015)

So after capeshit, vidjashit is going to flood the market


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> So after capeshit, vidjashit is going to flood the market



Vidjashit has been around even before capeshit

It's just been in the background due to all of them being trash.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah, movie adaptations of video games tend to suck, I don't expect this to be any different.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2015)

Dat casting tho


----------



## Legend (Dec 29, 2015)

Warcraft and this will be great


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 8, 2016)

Weird, couldn't find this thread  Why is it duplicate threads only get locked now and not merged or deleted?


----------



## Bender (Feb 8, 2016)

@BlazingInferno

Use CTRL + F and type in Assasin's Creed next time

On topic:

This movie is going to be Assassin's Creed games continuity right?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 8, 2016)

I did, only thread relating to the movie was a really outdated one made by Perverted King 4 years ago (shit, it was that long ago the movie was announced?).


----------



## Bender (Feb 8, 2016)

@BlazingInferno

lol yeah. 

So long as it exists we're still using it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2016)

lol it was 3 pages back.

I don't trust the search function so I tend to flip through the pages manually when nothing turn up.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Weird, couldn't find this thread  Why is it duplicate threads only get locked now and not merged or deleted?


I mean, I can go delete it, sure 

I would have merged it if any substantial conversation worth preserving had been started prior to my finding it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2016)

Glad Fassbender realizing that Xmen gig is a dud


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2016)

They should've gone with WWII, since Ubisoft is defiant in making a game of that setting.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2016)

I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 12, 2016)

I guess it's up to Warcraft to save the video game movie genre


----------



## Atlas (May 12, 2016)

What a terrible song choice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raidoton (May 12, 2016)

Looks really nice.


----------



## Skaddix (May 12, 2016)

why do we have to fuck around with the future I always hate that part


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2016)

Whoever chose that song and whoever approved it should make an appointment with the pointy end of Ezio's hidden blade.

The trailer actually looked a lot better than I thought it would. One thing that stood out was that they used Fassbender for both the future and Animus stuff. They should have used another actor for the future stuff.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 12, 2016)

All in for this, thought the trailer would be shit cuz video games films but this one, damn 

They got the settings right visually (location and the feel of the game) which is an important aspect from the games, and Fassbender looks like a good Assassin.

Bring it



Horrible music choice though, get Kanye outta here because that was a mood killer  Why not use the music from the games?


----------



## blakstealth (May 12, 2016)

I dig the trailer. Glad they're not recreating the stories of the games but just borrowing the thematic elements from the series in general.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2016)

I think what makes it, or will make it, stand out from other vidya movies is how Ubisoft is actually working on it instead of just passing the buck, because the movie is canon to the universe of thw game, etc.


----------



## Deer Lord (May 12, 2016)

awful song choice


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2016)

can tell this shit is gonna continue in the looooooooooong line of trin wreck video game movies...


also, Kanye Kardashian and the Spanish Inquisition do not mix well at all


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2016)

The music in the trailer was terrible.  But let's be honest, the footage was better than we could have ever reasonably expected when this project was announced.  So I think this might actually turn out to be decent.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2016)

This is why I didn't get a game this year?


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2016)

>still buying Assassin's Creed games

Gesy u fucking suck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2016)

Syndicate was good tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2016)

So was Black Flag

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 12, 2016)

Gonna pirate this for sure. Don't think it will be good. But something tells me that it will do OK at the box office.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 12, 2016)

looks like the tarted-up schlock i expected


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> So was Black Flag



Black Flag was bad for "AC" because it had almost nothing to do with Assassin's but it was also probably the best game in the series to date for that.  Sans, for my, Syndicate. Evie and Jacob solo this shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (May 12, 2016)

Get past the song. The song isn't going to be in the movie 

Visually it looks great. The climbing is there. The costuming is accurate. The death drop into the fucking hay is there. The combat is nice. Everything looks good. Hyped.
The Animus here is actually less hokey than it is portrayed in the video game.

For a game based on a movie it looks good. Realize this could have gone horribly wrong.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 12, 2016)

The lack of syndergy between the music and the trailer baffles me.
Who is directing this btw?


----------



## Pocalypse (May 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> So was Black Flag



There was a lot of hype around it at the time, did it live up to it?

I've only played AC1, AC2 (my fav), Brotherhood, Revelations and AC3. I've been out of touch with gaming for a good few years now...


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Get past the song. The song isn't going to be in the movie
> 
> Visually it looks great. The climbing is there. The costuming is accurate. The death drop into the fucking hay is there. The combat is nice. Everything looks good. Hyped.
> The Animus here is actually less hokey than it is portrayed in the video game.
> ...



It might be. 

I thought I saw a tweet from AC about the animus but it's gone.  But maybe we'll be seeing this in the games soon, not sure where the movie fits into the timeline.




Suigetsu said:


> The lack of syndergy between the music and the trailer baffles me.
> Who is directing this btw?



Justin Kurzel. He directed the MacBeth movie that Fassbender and Cotillard were in last year.




Pocalypse said:


> There was a lot of hype around it at the time, did it live up to it?
> 
> I've only played AC1, AC2 (my fav), Brotherhood, Revelations and AC3. I've been out of touch with gaming for a good few years now...



Black Flag was great even if it had the most unlikable protagonist besides Connor, and being rid of Desmond helped a lot - made the present day segments limited and better. Supporting cast was much stronger than most games (where the last three relied solely on Leonardo), and the best one got his own spin-off DLC so that's nice.

Personally I think AC2, Black Flag, and Syndicate are the most worth playing - stay far away from AC3 (which is a shame because it had one of the best villains and a nice setting), and mixed feelings on the rest of the Ezio stuff.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2016)

What's really going to set it apart from other vidya movies (sans Warcraft since Blizzard did the same thing I believe) - for better or for worse - is that it isn't just an off-shoot that the studio passed off the rights to someone and put their name on (See: Prince of Persia, Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Alone in the Dark, everything). Ubisoft took charge of everything for the movie - budget, casting, screenplay, release date. They collabed with New Regency but the primary studio is the in-house Ubisoft Motion Pictures. This of course assures it'll be Ubisoft's "hit or miss" track record but under sole Hollywood direction, it would've definitely been more favorable toward the "miss" category.

It even caused a rift in Hollywood because many folks thought a video game developer making a movie on their own would almost certainly make it a flop (contrarily it seemed to inspire more fans of the series that they weren't just passing the buck again).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> There was a lot of hype around it at the time, did it live up to it?
> 
> I've only played AC1, AC2 (my fav), Brotherhood, Revelations and AC3. I've been out of touch with gaming for a good few years now...



Krory pretty much covered it, Black Flag just might be the most distinctive installment in the franchise. The "Assassin"  you control doesn't even take the role until the near end. Instead of target killing, exploring takes key focus here.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> The "Assassin" you control doesn't even take the role until the near end



What do you mean? You're not playing as an assassin until the end of the game?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2016)

Technically no

He helps them here and there and perform assassinations when it support his needs, but  when the supporting cast is all "you should join and be a better version of yourself!"  he replies "Nah, I'd rather just pillage". He has quite a few layers to his character.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 12, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> There was a lot of hype around it at the time, did it live up to it?
> 
> I've only played AC1, AC2 (my fav), Brotherhood, Revelations and AC3. I've been out of touch with gaming for a good few years now...


y AC, AC2 and brotherhood. Lost interest after that because the writting and story level declined to MLG based player level of story.
I know people liked blackflag cause of pirats n stuff but I honestly cant see it as being an AC game except because of the name for brand recognition.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2016)

The People: "Ubisoft release the same game every year! They're Stealing from us!"
Ubisoft:        "Here's Black Flag..."
The People: "This is nothing like Assassin's Creed! Stop stealing from us!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (May 12, 2016)

All Black Flag did was make me want a real pirate game.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> The People: "Ubisoft release the same game every year! They're Stealing from us!"
> Ubisoft:        "Here's Black Flag..."
> The People: "This is nothing like Assassin's creed! Stop stealing from us!"



Lol I gotta say the AC series sells helluvalot, I used to look up that vgh chartz site where they show sales of games and consoles and the AC games would be in the millions all the time, sometimes in the 10s of millions. It's a really good money maker, the story can be tedious from time to time but it's the gameplay that gets us in. Everyone likes to play as an Assassin in a free roam environment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2016)

Black Flag you ARE target killing at a point but it's going after people that betrayed you. I think only one of them are actually Templars?  I forget.

Edward Kenway is a selfish jerkwad who pretends to care about his friends until it's too late. Even after he is introduced to the actual assassins and is trained, he's mostly dismissive of them and their virtues in favor of his own personal revenge.

Though in the end - literally the very end - it comes together and really just made me want a later Edward Kenway game where he was actually the "master assassin" the game tells us he went on to become.

But forefront is definitely the boating and exploration. The sea combat, sailing, even shit like hunting sharks and whales, was all awesome.

Syndicate went back to a more steady "assassin" formula but it felt more like classic AC2 to me with a few added mechanics that they learned from Unity like improved parkour ("running up" and "running down") and a slight improvement to "stealth" mechanics. Multi-kills are so over the top though but still look awesome.  Syndicate is also the first title in a long time to eliminate every multiplayer component (don't think Unity had multiplayer but still had that awful co-op). At least now Ubisoft is going to tone down their releases.

Allow me to plug my Syndicate review while I'm at it.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2016)

Here's where they mentioned the Animus.  Also said we might see some familiar faces in the movie.


----------



## Deer Lord (May 12, 2016)

yes, black flag is the best AC game
didn't bother playing anything after it tho


----------



## Zeta42 (May 13, 2016)

By the way, is that game set in France good? Did they patch the bugs?


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2016)

I think it's pretty much all patched now. But I don't know if it's still a decent game.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Butcher (May 13, 2016)

Got Unity last year, and unless you got buds to play the coop missions, don't bother getting it. The main game is just bad all around save for the graphics.

Syndicate and Brotherhood are my personal favorites of AC, with Black Flag coming in third.

Anyways, movie looks trash.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2016)

Black Flag is the shit. I don't even like pirates and I loved that game.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 13, 2016)

Did Fassbender hit a kitten or something DWI to make him want to punish himself with starring in such terrible films?


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2016)

That made about as much sense as AC's plot


----------



## Ae (May 14, 2016)

Would have been interesting to see Kristen Bell get casted.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 20, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 18, 2016)

Visuals are good, can't say I hate it. That'll prolly be the best thing about the film.

This was a great kill though



Body counts gonna be high in this film, for sure you're gonna get someone who'll be counting them up


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2016)

i bet your ass those knights or whatever you call them are all stoic idiots 

they all look like they scream "KILL ME! I WONT FIGHT BACK!!!" to me


----------



## Roman (Oct 19, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i bet your ass those knights or whatever you call them are all stoic idiots
> 
> they all look like they scream "KILL ME! I WONT FIGHT BACK!!!" to me



So it's loyal to the game. Good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 19, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i bet your ass those knights or whatever you call them are all stoic idiots
> 
> they all look like they scream "KILL ME! I WONT FIGHT BACK!!!" to me



Ah yes...welcome to the world of videos games and films where the heroes stand out and the fodders, well...don't. Shocking!

You must've died plenty of times in the games and now you taking it out on the film eh? "B-but those guards weren't strong as the ones I faught! I could never do kills like that!"


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2016)

Are you trying to sound funny?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 19, 2016)

He's a lot funnier than you, that's for sure.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 19, 2016)

I MAY give it a shot. The trailer was pretty good IMO, but I will remain skeptical. I'm just curious how much of it will be in the past.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

I watched the movie. Pretty sad, to be honest. Especially their adaptation of Animus.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2016)

^


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2016)

I legit forgot about this film


----------



## Marco (Oct 21, 2016)

Just erase it from your memory.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 21, 2016)

Parallax said:


> I legit forgot about this film


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Worst movie of the year confirmed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2016)

Can't possibly be worse than Ghostbusters.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm scared to scroll through the thread.  I'm worried that I said something positive about this movie a few months back..


----------



## Ae (Dec 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm scared to scroll through the thread.  I'm worried that I said something positive about this movie a few months back..


I got you fam



Rukia said:


> So I think this might actually turn out to be decent.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2016)

Well, at least I wasn't too enthusiastic.

Vikander should be fuming.  Michael tried to recruit her to this turd.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

>trusting the same people that tried to tell us Ghostbusters was a revolutionary blockbuster success

smfh


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 23, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...michael-fassbender-videogame-marion-cotillard



> Marion Cotillard says in her doom-laden accent: “Prepare the animus”; and it sounds worryingly like “Prepare the enemas”.



 every single time


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2016)

I liked it. WOuld go watch a second one.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 23, 2016)

So is this movie as bad as the games?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## escamoh (Dec 23, 2016)

I heard it was really bad lol


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 23, 2016)

Rey said:


> Can't possibly be worse than Ghostbusters.





Atlas said:


> So is this movie as bad as the games?





escamoh said:


> I heard it was really bad lol



You guys kinda make me wanna see it soooo badly now


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> You guys kinda make me wanna see it soooo badly now



I'm already going.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 23, 2016)

Rey said:


> I'm already going.



I'm going after Christmas cause too many people at the cinema right now


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> I'm going after Christmas cause too many people at the cinema right now



Yeah, I'm gonna have to wait until January probably.. but still going!


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 23, 2016)

Rey said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna have to wait until January probably.. but still going!



Fan of the games I presume?


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Fan of the games I presume?



There's a love-hate relationship there.

I spend a lot of time on hate then play something and love it for a while.

Then hate it again.... then go back to love.....


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

I recently just got Unity for like ten bucks after thinking it was garbage so long... and it turned out to be the best AC to date.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2016)

its bombing at the box office 

warcraft at least made a lot outside US


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2016)

Fight scenes are really solid...if they'd just stick to the past. It jumps quickly between the actual fight, then just Fassbender miming the movements in the present. There goes my reason to see it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2017)

Here is my video review of it....movie gave me strep throat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 7, 2017)

Deer Lord said:


> yes, black flag is the best AC game
> didn't bother playing anything after it tho


or before it lol, its more of a pirate simulator than an actual AC title. Makes you think of what could had been if they had sticked to Prince of Persia rather than making a new franchise with the new ideas etc...
Imo AC1,2 and ACB are worthy AC titles to experience.... where you are an actual assasin I mean.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2017)

is Rogue as good as Black Flag or nah ?


----------

